# Will you take the vaccine ?



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Once the drug companies get a vaccine approved for the COVID19 will you take it?

Just wondering since many people don't take the flu vaccine, how many will take or will not take the CODID vaccine?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

NOT A CHANCE IN >>>>


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Nope!!!


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

Yessssss!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Definitely not!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Probably but I’m not going to be first in line


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

My age tells me I should, but something in my mind makes me uncertain.


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

Sure but Not for a couple months till after it comes out. No different than a flue shot...though I never get those as I hardly ever get sick.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Most definitely


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

I hate shots... but I love Bourbon!!!!!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

No. While I get the flu shot each year due to our factory passing it around, I will not be in line for a covid vaccine. The flu shots have been around for years and most of the side affects are known. Yes, it’s a crap shoot on what strain or strains will be prevalent each year but they are usually close. 

With a covid vaccine it is a race to see who can get one out first without adequate testing. It’s almost like a first year vehicle. They have no idea what will happen in the long run until enough are out there and they can make changes. 

I don’t wish to be a guinea pig for the cdc and big pharma. If our bodies are doing what they are supposed to, there will be no need for a vaccine. The next covid that comes around may not behave the same as -19 and this vaccine will not help. 

This question should be asked of all doctors and elected officials. Be interesting to see their answers.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

No BiLl GaTeS wAnT tO tRaNsPlAnT cHiPs InTo Us AnD tRaNsFeR bAd ThInGs FrOm 5g FrEqUeNcIeS tO hArM iNnOcEnT aMeRiCaNs


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

yes I will


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Never will


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes for sure,At my age and health issues its a no brainer. Vaccines do work if they didn't there would be a whole bunch of polio folks ,measles whooping cough and many others.Ive got a flu shot every year and have not had the flu ever. And where i used to work in hospital you were required to get vaccines,for TB, Flu, and hepetitus B.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Of course. Anything to boost your immune system is good.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

NWIH not least bit interested


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

No


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Never.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I usually do what the doctor tells me.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have had the flu shot 3 times. All three times I got the flu. Hard pass for me.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

hard no!!!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Think I will wait and see how it goes for a while before deciding.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't get flu shots because when I do I get the flu The only way I would considerate getting a shot for it is if they put a gallon of JIM BEAM intravenously every day for a week Then I would say NOOO


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’ll let my ex wife try it first. Now we wait....


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Another question is... Will your employer or school require you to take the vaccine???


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Not a chance


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

NFW....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Doubt it...never get the flu shot either.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd be hesitant to say the very least. Putting the development of this vaccine on a fast track makes me question the clinical trials, published results, & the quality of the information available to me as a citizen. That being said, I would do my best to thoroughly research those concerns before allowing myself to be vaccinated. I do understand the science (& history) behind the vaccines which are widely accepted today, such as MMR, Hepatitis, the flu, etc & I do get an annual flu shot. At age 59 I'm on the edge of the 'at risk' population for contracting this new virus we're dealing with. Additionally, I'm still working & come into direct contact with Covid-19 positive patients. Sorry for the long reply, but I'll opt in when I feel it's in my best interest. I doubt the City of Celina would require me to get vaccinated against the Coronavirus since flu shots aren't mandatory. Mike


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

No


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

40xmax said:


> hard no!!!


Lol

Soft no. I will wait a bit. I got a flu shot once and havent been that sick scince.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

No way.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Sign me up.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

this eerily resembles that will smith movie "i am legend" - gonna take a wait and see stance for now


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Negative!!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

So many no's. Can't say I am surprised....


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Insurance may refuse to pay medical bills if you get covid 19 and refused vaccine.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

multi species angler said:


> Insurance may refuse to pay medical bills if you get covid 19 and refused vaccine.


Never fly...attorneys would eat that up.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Nope.. ain't gonna happen. Flu shot is absolutely useless they miss guessing the strain every year. Same thing with this highly tauted "experimental" garbage.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll be first in line.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

My wife got covid and was hospitalized. She got home yesterday. She is an RN that was working in the covid unit so we think that's where she got it. My test and our 5 month old tested negative.

I have learned alot from this experience and am unsure if I would get it. Once someone catches covid, they cant get it again. I've had 3 negative tests in the last 2 months, which included the one on Wednesday. I am going to take another test this week. 

Why you ask, after sitting with the wife even once I took her to the er my test was negative. After taking with her it was a week that he had last contact with any covid patients before showing signs, so I'm giving it the same time and going to retest.

So symptoms started out as a headache with what looked like pink eye in one eye. Then progressed to both eyes with a fever. Next came the breathing issues to the point she couldnt breath so er we came. They said they were admitting her for covid and I couldn't see her till she got released.

Thank goodness for phones and messenger video. We were able to have contact that way. Our 5 mo6old is staying at grandma's for the next 2 to 3 weeks.

They gave her the covid antibodies and teslin Pearl's and multiple breathing treatments. We sit here and wait for tomorrow. Tomorrow is the day we find out if the antibodies worked and her body starts producing it's own. If not patients will alot of times take turns for the worst.

Will I take a vaccine, idk I'll let the wife de ide that for me. Lol


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Absolutely


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Absolutely


Tom C , prayers for your wife .As far as vaccine I don't think I would take it until more is known about its effect . I do get the flu vaccine but I didn't start until 20yrs ago when they started giving it at work for free .I've been retired now for 1 1/2 years but I did take it last year


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Prayers and good thoughts for the best for your wife Tom C.


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

Absolutely not. I hope that it doesn't become mandatory at work. Hate to give up a great job that I love.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Absolutely! Can’t make you sick. I’m sure we’ll get them at work


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

TomC said:


> My wife got covid and was hospitalized. She got home yesterday. She is an RN that was working in the covid unit so we think that's where she got it. My test and our 5 month old tested negative.
> 
> I have learned alot from this experience and am unsure if I would get it. Once someone catches covid, they cant get it again. I've had 3 negative tests in the last 2 months, which included the one on Wednesday. I am going to take another test this week.
> 
> ...


Breathing treatments don't help covid. Breathing tx's are for obstructive diseases not restrictive.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm going to go on a limb and say the majority of us will be forced to get it regardless of the feelings on it. If you work for a medical center guaranteed requirement, same for military, schools, colleges, and I'm sure a few other work environments. I'll just add it to the laundry list of other random stuff I've been shot up with over the years.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

There will be thousands of people get this vaccine before it will be available for us mere mortal peeons.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

not this cowboy, im 63 years old and never had a flu shot of any kind. if you feel you need this shot please by all means get it, myself i will not inject anything into my body that they and me know nothing about. after all they claim to know nothing about this flu so how can they come up with a vaccine?....this is not peer pressure this is fear pressure


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Absolutely! A vaccine is the only way this virus is going to go away.


----------



## pgoose (Apr 18, 2004)

Yep!!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Very interesting to read the different views of this.

Myself i will not get it, i haven't taken the flu shot before and I have no plans on taking this one either.

Although i can see where it can possibly become mandatory to do some things including travel/air travel which will force a lot of people who normally will not get the shot to get it. With the new driver's license supposedly making flying easier for all it may make it easier for our government to track people who have or have not been vaccinated too.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

privateer said:


> Another question is... Will your employer or school require you to take the vaccine???


I’ll work from home. Since my roll appears to changing, that is a distinct possibility since every other non-production employee has been “safe”‘at home for the last 4 months. They aren’t coming back anytime soon if at all the rest of the year.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

A vaccine will be the ONLY way this virus will be brought under control.It will be with us for years and if you think it will just go away you are kidding yourselves.When more and more people of all age groups die from this virus ,the more the economy is destroyed the anti vaccine folks will be begging to get the vaccine.Lets hope for god,s sake they do come up with an effective one that works.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well said you can,t kill a virus ,you can control it[maybe] my family will take the shot, my daughter is a transplant kidney person. hope they get it out as soon as possible.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

How many of you know that the common cold is caused by a coronavirus and rhinovirus? There is no vaccine for any of these and they mutate every year. Will any vaccine created now be effective against future mutations of covid-19? What about covid-20, -21, and so forth? Highly doubtful.

How many people actually listen to the commercials and side affects of drugs that are hitting the market and have “FDA approval”? The side affects can be far worse than the illness they are made for. And how many of these new drugs are pulled after a couple of years due to these side affects and those that aren’t listed? Too many for me to be comfortable with getting a shot of something rushed through as this vaccine is without adequate testing. There was no vaccine for SARS and it disappeared. The swine flu vaccine caused some serious side effects in many people including immune disorders. Count me out.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'am sure colleges will require it before anyone comes to school as they do with other vaccines


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

There are some good reads recently discussing T Cell existing in large amounts of the Gen Pop prior to this virus showing up. They are studying the protective effects from prior exposure to OTHER Corona's in folks.

Also, remember Herd Immunity is NOT whether you can get infected more than once. It is about "less spreaders"...................the science has proven that "recoveries" shed dead virus cells, meaning not a spreader anymore.

The science is trying to determine if these "recoveries" PLUS those with high T Cell counts, which includes the large amount of ASYMPTOMATIC CASES both tested as prior positives, or recoveries, plus the larger amount NEVER TESTED, increase the denominator for both Herd Immunity and rate of demise....................

Just refer back to the Ohio prison case where 2000/2100 tested positive, 95%, and most showed NO SYMPTOMS.......................recent chatter has used an X factor of 20-40x depending on region. To use Ohio and their near 100k positive tests, that means 2mm/11.5mm fall into the denominator...............do the math

In theory, if everyone's doorbell rang at the same time and a virus test and Serology test was delivered, taken, and the results posted 15 minutes later for 100% of the population, what do you think the numbers would show?

The Ohio prison is one end of the spectrum while symptomatic only testing is the other extreme. One had a 95% positive rate and the other 8%.....................extrapolate that in a weighted fashion and you could estimate the X factor and its denominator

In plain English, more positives went unnoticed versus noticed


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ress said:


> I'am sure colleges will require it before anyone comes to school as they do with other vaccines


Flu vaccine is not required...it's the same concept...I don't see how they can require and enforce such a thing, just my opinion...they may try to, but I see it being shot down...


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm south of 66, still recovering from open heart surgery, tissue valve, aortic ( bovine) + multiple procedures repairing other damaged heart tissue while replacing the valve... never had a flu shot, & won't...won't, WON'T take a covid 19 ( vaccine) ...not gonna say (they) can't make me, will say, they gotta catch me first & that WILL get messy & probably won't end well for me...father in law has been in serious decline for the past 7 months, alzheimer's & dementia, has been in memory care at a well respected senior living facility... 87 years old...this facility has had 3 reported positive test for covid 19 since this fiasco began...we were notified last week that he, ( Dale) tested + ...this is a man that alzheimer's & dementia was without question taking rapidity...we already knew what the cause of death was going to be before the + covid test... can anyone guess what the COD will be now???...Question: why hasn't this covid 19 decimated the homeless population??? serous questions?? why hasn't this covid 19, totaly decimated the residents of inner city housing developments??? yes I'm totally aware of what the geniuses that control NYC and other genius controled city's and states have done...simply amazing... I, (we) live on the outskirts of a small town, small community & we have not stopped gathering together doing what we have done for the past 20 years, in our backyards, in our garage's in close proximity, kids out playing ect etc....NOT ONE hospitalized or sick with covid 19...nope, no PPE...QUESTION; are we special??? asking for a friend.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

hard no for me


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

The question of CAUSE has been debated for months given the $$ awarded to a virus demise versus a non

Maybe research total demise the first half of the past ten years, adjusting for non-medical such as crime and accidents to get a natural average, then compare the 2020 first half total and see what the increase is?


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

40xmax said:


> I'm south of 66, still recovering from open heart surgery, tissue valve, aortic ( bovine) + multiple procedures repairing other damaged heart tissue while replacing the valve... never had a flu shot, & won't...won't, WON'T take a covid 19 ( vaccine) ...not gonna say (they) can't make me, will say, they gotta catch me first & that WILL get messy & probably won't end well for me...father in law has been in serious decline for the past 7 months, alzheimer's & dementia, has been in memory care at a well respected senior living facility... 87 years old...this facility has had 3 reported positive test for covid 19 since this fiasco began...we were notified last week that he, ( Dale) tested + ...this is a man that alzheimer's & dementia was without question taking rapidity...we already knew what the cause of death was going to be before the + covid test... can anyone guess what the COD will be now???...Question: why hasn't this covid 19 decimated the homeless population??? serous questions?? why hasn't this covid 19, totaly decimated the residents of inner city housing developments??? yes I'm totally aware of what the geniuses that control NYC and other genius controled city's and states have done...simply amazing... I, (we) live on the outskirts of a small town, small community & we have not stopped gathering together doing what we have done for the past 20 years, in our backyards, in our garage's in close proximity, kids out playing ect etc....NOT ONE hospitalized or sick with covid 19...nope, no PPE...QUESTION; are we special??? asking for a friend.


Only makes sense that the homeless population has something that a lot of peeps that hang their hopes on a vaccine don't really have. Natural internal immunity, betcha those that have led a sheltered nearly sterile lifestyle would really get whacked by this.. thise that for instance played in questionable quality creeks a in their youth and built up immunity to germs and such have a good chance at running through this with a stuffed up nose for a couple of days. Never know


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

matticito said:


> No BiLl GaTeS wAnT tO tRaNsPlAnT cHiPs InTo Us AnD tRaNsFeR bAd ThInGs FrOm 5g FrEqUeNcIeS tO hArM iNnOcEnT aMeRiCaNs


I think your keyboard has a virus.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

No i will not take a vaccine. We have been lied to so much about this virus that I sometimes wonder if it even exists. Also those Covid19 numbers have been jiggled more than a Hula Dancers backside...I have a hunch that in exactly 95 days it will magickly disappear ...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Slatebar said:


> No i will not take a vaccine. We have been lied to so much about this virus that I sometimes wonder if it even exists. Also those Covid19 numbers have been jiggled more than a Hula Dancers backside...*I have a hunch that in exactly 95 days it will magickly disappea*r ...


$20 says it doesn't.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Yups


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Snakecharmer said:


> $20 says it doesn't.


I say it ALL depends on the outcome of the election...either way, I'll say 6 months for your 20 and raise you 20...yup


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

All good stuff

I just gave the wife an injection and told her it was for COVID. It has to happen daily for the next 30 days to be effective.
This injection was given in the opposite place that our government has been giving it to us for years.

BTW I dont get the vaccine for the current flu shot and will not get the vaccine for this "new: one


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Slatebar said:


> No i will not take a vaccine. We have been lied to so much about this virus that I sometimes wonder if it even exists. Also those Covid19 numbers have been jiggled more than a Hula Dancers backside...I have a hunch that in exactly 95 days it will magickly disappear ...


I won't go there respectfully....


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Luck TOMC to you and your family. I hope the best for you !! It would be interesting to see a study between IQ and education level, as to how people approach all the aspects of this pandemic. We know some of the uneducated low IQ individuals, believe injecting bleach, listening to VOODO Doctors, not wearing masks, inviting thousands to political rallies, will solve the problem. Hopefully the EDUCATED doctors and scientists will prevail.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

luredaddy, way to attack people for their opinion. my family had this flu in late febuary till early march, all the symptoms and we all survived. and im 63 years young so if your over 75 your might have some worry. and slatebar is 100% correct it will ease up in 95 days or so. try thinking for yourself instead of what the media feeds you, i have been called a few animal names in my life but....never a sheep


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

luredaddy said:


> We know some of the uneducated low IQ individuals, believe injecting bleach, listening to VOODO Doctors, not wearing masks, inviting thousands to political rallies,


I would add riots and protests to the list!


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

No


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

cement569 said:


> luredaddy, way to attack people for their opinion. my family had this flu in late febuary till early march, all the symptoms and we all survived. and im 63 years young so if your over 75 your might have some worry. and slatebar is 100% correct it will ease up in 95 days or so. try thinking for yourself instead of what the media feeds you, i have been called a few animal names in my life but....never a sheep


I do think for my self. The way you think is obvious in your posts over the last month. Talk about a SHEEP !!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

this sheep will take the vaccine when they come up with the vaccine for the common cold, stay afraid my friend....stay very afraid. and keep listening to the media as they will steer you in the right direction for 95 more days


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

luredaddy said:


> I do think for my self. The way you think is obvious in your posts over the last month. Talk about a SHEEP !!


Kind of surprised at you and these couple posts, never seen personal or large portions or public attacks like that before from you. And I have to say that if you think for a minute that anyone suggested injecting bleach, or took advice from voodoo doctors, than you do not think for self at all, you simply parrot the pathetic lies out there meant to cause this kind of confusion and division. Also, IQ and education have absolutely nothing at all to do with each other.

I personally will certainly not rush out to get any vaccinations, as I never have in the past. I have never had the flu vaccine, I’m 59, and only had the flu once. I know folks that get the flu vaccine every year and also get the flu every year, too. Seems like there is something wrong with that to me. I will see how folks react to the vaccine and how the virus responds to folks being vaccinated before I make any other decision.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Yay, we now have another Covid thread, well played.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I seem to remember someone in Washington suggesting that bleach s/b injected. 

I'm surprised at the number of people who don't realize this is a World problem, not a problem that an USA election could cure.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Take a look at mortality rates as a percentage of population for Covid and for the flu. Not much difference. Add to that - they're inflating the death rate due to covid. Then take mutation of the virus (as viruses do) and you can't be sure the vaccine will even work! Is there a covid virus - yes. If it is it as virulent as they're trying to make us believe - why do social media sites silence doctors who share their experience with hydroxychloroquine as being an effective medication? I get the caution at first - no one knew what the CCP (Chinese Communist Party) threw at us. But after all this time - and all the data that's available - it's just not adding up.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Really, Snakecharmer? Did you actually take that literally?
But Your Margaret Thatcher quote is spot on!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Kind of surprised at you and these couple posts, never seen personal or large portions or public attacks like that before from you. And I have to say that if you think for a minute that anyone suggested injecting bleach, or took advice from voodoo doctors, than you do not think for self at all, you simple parrot the pathetic lies out there meant to cause this kind of confusion and division. Also, IQ and education have absolutely nothing at all to do with each other.
> 
> I personally will certainly not rush out to get any vaccinations, as I never have in the past. I have never had the flu vaccine, I’m 59, and only had the flu once. I know folks that get the flu vaccine every year and also get the flu every year, too. Seems like there is something wrong with that to me. I will see how folks react to the vaccine and how the virus responds to folks being vaccinated before I make any other decision.


I never attacked anyone. I made an observation about following the EDUCATED doctors and scientists, I also made an observation about the level of competency of our supposed leader. If no one is noticing that this virus is running rampant in our country and two main groups are pushing it, the youth who feel they are invincible, Covid parties are an extreme example, and the uninformed who feel it will just disappear some day. I took the Swine Flu Shot, probably close to 40 years ago, as I remember, no one died from the Flu, a number died from the vaccine. Will I immediately take the vaccine if/when available, probably, because I am 73, If I were younger , I would probably wait and study the effects of the vaccine. I would not make a definite NO declaration. NOT SURE WHY THE LINES ARE THERE !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Super G said:


> Really, Snakecharmer? Did you actually take that literally?
> But Your Margaret Thatcher quote is spot on!


Thanks. It sounded like someone missed it.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

luredaddy, i commend you on your backtract of attacks, but you attack our supposed leader. youkeep reading what the media feeds you and as for dr. fauci do some reasearch on this guy and it will surprise you as he stands to make millions off of this vaccine


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

We as people during the Spanish flu worked together. That is non existent as a society today as can be seen by the comments on this thread


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

cement569 said:


> luredaddy, i commend you on your backtract of attacks, but you attack our supposed leader. youkeep reading what the media feeds you and as for dr. fauci do some reasearch on this guy and it will surprise you as he stands to make millions off of this vaccine


Yes I read what the media feeds me, BUT, I go a step further and try to prove or disprove media statements that I have an issue with. When Dr Fauci was put on the back burner, mysteriously it was reported that he stood to make millions $$ when/if a vaccine was developed by Moderna. SNOPES.COM, has proven that that statement was false. SNOPES has been around for a very long time and has an excellent record. Sifting through the FAKE news from both sides is a JOB. Donot believe all you hear, I donot. John


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

luredaddy said:


> We know some of the uneducated low IQ individuals, believe injecting bleach, listening to VOODO Doctors, not wearing masks, inviting thousands to political rallies, will solve the problem.





luredaddy said:


> I never attacked anyone. I made an observation about following the EDUCATED doctors and scientists,


Luredaddy, I’m calling BS. You obviously just threw folks who don’t wear masks or who support Trump into a broad category of “low IQ uneducated bleach injecting voodoo practitioners”.

Hillary would be proud!

As I’ve said before, I think it’s healthy to hear all sides of issues in a respectful way, but I have lost my patience with crap like this.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Herman Cain supporter of Donald Trump went to the rally in Tulsa OK.Did not wear a mask did not socially distance. Two weeks after the rally he came down with Covid 19, one month after that he died of Covid 19. A terrible tragedy that could have been avoided


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

cement569 said:


> my family had this flu in late febuary till early march, all the symptoms and we all survived. and im 63 years young so if your over 75 your might have some worry.


 you get tested? Have an antibody test? If not, you just had a cold.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> We as people during the Spanish flu worked together. That is non existent as a society today as can be seen by the comments on this thread


A lot of them yours.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think your keyboard has a virus.


I mock.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

walleye willey said:


> Herman Cain supporter of Donald Trump went to the rally in Tulsa OK.Did not wear a mask did not socially distance. Two weeks after the rally he came down with Covid 19, one month after that he died of Covid 19. A terrible tragedy that could have been avoided


Yes, agreed. But Herman Cain was not a bleach injecting voodoo practitioner (to my knowledge).

I wear a mask, but I don’t call people idiotic names if they have a different perspective.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Luredaddy, I’m calling BS. You obviously just threw folks who don’t wear masks or who support Trump into a broad category of “low IQ uneducated bleach injecting voodoo practitioners”.
> 
> Hillary would be proud!
> 
> As I’ve said before, I think it’s healthy to hear all sides of issues in a respectful way, but I have lost my patience with crap like this.


I donot have much respect for Hillary Clinton. Her ineptitude and belief she would be CROWNED President of the USA, was a major blunder on her part. Do I think that educated and responsible leaders should take precedent over “low IQ uneducated bleach injecting voodoo practitioners”, guilty as charged. John


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

CoonDawg92 said:


> I wear a mask, but I don’t call people idiotic names if they have a different perspective.


 They're idiotic because this has spread thru the world. People are also idiotic thinking this disappears after elections. People worldwide shake their heads, laugh and mock this absurd idea these morons have. It's 110% uneducated drivel


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

No he wasn’t but he did not take Covid 19 seriously


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Luredaddy, I’m calling BS. You obviously just threw folks who don’t wear masks or who support Trump into a broad category of “low IQ uneducated bleach injecting voodoo practitioners”.
> 
> Hillary would be proud!
> 
> As I’ve said before, I think it’s healthy to hear all sides of issues in a respectful way, but I have lost my patience with crap like this.


He said SOME ...


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

luredaddy said:


> educated and responsible leaders


Well, I wish we had more options to choose from in this category for sure. Here lately I don’t so much support somebody as try to pick one that I think will do the least damage.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

walleye willey said:


> No he wasn’t but he did not take Covid 19 seriously


We agree


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

matticito, im 63 years old and i know what a cold is, what i had was no cold. fever body aches, dry cough. headache. so your your wrong doctor


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m just waiting to see if the vaccinated people get a special bar code tattoo or badge to wear. If they do, I’ll be there.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

matticito said:


> you get tested? Have an antibody test? If not, you just had a cold.


There were no tests late February...and by the time the antibody tests came out he wouldn't of shown any anyway...too much time would've passed.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

thank you doctors for all of your input, where do i send the bill? i know what i had and it was no cold so keep believing what your told and all is good


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm curious to see replies from other members on here that work in the healthcare field. Mike


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

cement569 said:


> thank you doctors for all of your input, where do i send the bill? i know what i had and it was no cold so keep believing what your told and all is good


Just to be clear, I wasn't saying you had a cold...I'm sure you had the virus, as did me and my family in early February.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Vaccine or antidote?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

sorry shad, took that one wrong, after working 32 years in const. deer hunting, ice fishing. i have had my share of colds and what we had was no cold.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> I'am sure colleges will require it before anyone comes to school as they do with other vaccines


Well....I sorta knew you and snake would feel this way. The easy answer Is....don't go to college


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

walleye willey said:


> Herman Cain supporter of Donald Trump went to the rally in Tulsa OK.Did not wear a mask did not socially distance. Two weeks after the rally he came down with Covid 19, one month after that he died of Covid 19. A terrible tragedy that could have been avoided


Bull...he was dieing of cancer


bridgeman said:


> Only makes sense that the homeless population has something that a lot of peeps that hang their hopes on a vaccine don't really have. Natural internal immunity, betcha those that have led a sheltered nearly sterile lifestyle would really get whacked by this.. thise that for instance played in questionable quality creeks a in their youth and built up immunity to germs and such have a good chance at running through this with a stuffed up nose for a couple of days. Never know





FOWL BRAWL said:


> All good stuff
> 
> I just gave the wife an injection and told her it was for COVID. It has to happen daily for the next 30 days to be effective.
> This injection was given in the opposite place that our government has been giving it to us for years.
> ...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I will wait and see but highly doubt it. Only have had a flu shot 3 times and got the flu within two months the first two times, and not so much as a cold in the 15 years between them. After 25 years with only a cold or two I was talked into getting my third ever flu shot in December and the beginning of Feb I was down sick. Although truthfully we (all six living in the house) suspect that we actually had Covid as none of us had every been that sick before and my granddaughter and I are still having breathing issues. Definitely no more flu shots.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> I will wait and see but highly doubt it. Only have had a flu shot 3 times and got the flu within two months the first two times, and not so much as a cold in the 15 years between them. After 25 years with only a cold or two I was talked into getting my third ever flu shot in December and the beginning of Feb I was down sick. Although truthfully we (all six living in the house) suspect that we actually had Covid as none of us had every been that sick before and my granddaughter and I are still having breathing issues. Definitely no more flu shots.


Maybe go to the dr to address breathing issues after 6 months?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I didn't read through the thread but no one in my house will be getting any covid "vaccine" don't trust it when the people behind the virus are also behind the "cure"


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

take care of yourself and your family


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

If anybody had half a damn brain… they would go get tested for the antibodies first....But that's just my humble medical opinion


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Herman Cain had cancer but it was in remission. He died of Covid 19 according to his family, his staff and his doctors. Why is that so hard to accept.He died and he didn’t need to again a tragedy


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Only if my Doctor advises me to, I have a very good doctor and if he tells me to jump off a cliff guess what?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*No way would I ever agree to take a vaccine!!*


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TClark said:


> *No way would I ever agree to take a vaccine!!*


Because... TB is preventable and treatable... it's not new... medications to cure TB already exist. No, TB is not completely wiped off the face of the earth… But it's falling in number of cases every year… And we have medications to cure it. Thats why...Stop being part of the problem and spreading stupid **** on the Internet.

And you can check the CDC or the WHO… I'm not gonna post info to back this up… And please, for the love of God… Let's not start a fact-finding mission and a posting war on TB numbers…


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Not today...not tomorrow....never.


----------

